# zoo



## kaa (Oct 2, 2009)

I went to the zoo today, and the way they were keeping the animals, was horrible.


----------



## kaa (Oct 2, 2009)

This is what she is being kept in. It is about 3x1x1. She doesn't move or anything, just sits there, tail is all bent up, that second pic is her feet, they are deformed. It is bad. There are other reptiles in similar housing. I don't think any of the animals that need uvb get it.


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 2, 2009)

Dang, that sucks. IMO, your first move would be to try and contact the manager/administrator of the reptile display and express your concerns. Especially, in a respectful manner. Don't try and undermine any authority but merely suggest that the current setups are not adequate and that clear signs of malnourishment/poor husbandry are present. Steps need to be taken to provide proper housing and stimulating environments for every animal. Emphasize that the animal is receiving no enrichment.

If your efforts go ignored you can try contacting local newspapers or animal outreach organizations.


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

OMG.I can't believe a zoo would do that to the poor animals.What zoo was it ?


----------



## whoru (Oct 2, 2009)

that is horriable zoo's are suppose to me for informing the public but that columbian looks just awful they need their buts kicked


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with Puffdragon. As horrible as it looks, it needs to be done with respect and to not undermine any authority. Hopefully that will work. If not, then more drastic measures need to be taken like the newspapers and such. Most zoos are funded through donations, at least here in south florida and the last thing the animals need is a big blowup and people pulling their funding. Good luck


----------



## herper9 (Oct 2, 2009)

If they are a member of the AZA you can report it to them too, but I would try what Puffdragon recommended first.


----------



## kaa (Oct 3, 2009)

I need to do something, the animals are in bad shape


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 4, 2009)

Another thing you may not be considering. Many "Zoo's" are dumping grounds for abused/neglected/unwanted animals. This may be a critter that was dumped on them.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Oct 6, 2009)

> Another thing you may not be considering. Many "Zoo's" are dumping grounds for abused/neglected/unwanted animals. This may be a critter that was dumped on them.


 its true that zoos do take unwanted/neglected animals, but its no excuse. once they take possession of an animal its thier responsibility to ensure proper care. if they dont have a cage large enough they shouldn't have the animal. I dont agree with animal righs activists. people who want to ban hunting, people who dont believe in eating animals ect. but this is different.If the zoo won't fix the problem(s) they should be exposed. speaking of animal rights, have any of you heard of people who want to give animals the right to file lawsuits? I heard that the other day and thought about how insane that would be.


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 6, 2009)

MIKE-ZILLA said:


> > speaking of animal rights, have any of you heard of people who want to give animals the right to file lawsuits? I heard that the other day and thought about how insane that would be.




You're thinking of Cass Sunstein, he's Obama's new Regulatory Czar.

Am I the only one who feels a fed ban coming?


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 6, 2009)

You can go to any Zoo/pet store/breeder and see something that you, _personally_, may not agree with. I myself, don't like to go to Zoo's because I don't care much for the way most of the animals are housed. 
Without all the facts, we can't automatically assume these animals are being abused.
I've been doing this for 40+ years, the amount of abused/neglected "pets" I've seen would stagger you. I used to rehab alot of reptiles. I got so sick of seeing what people do to their animals, I stopped taking in pets. You can't save them all.

You have to ask yourself... With all the reptiles sold by breeders and pet stores, where are they? You'd think that every house would have one, if not several. Most don't last one year.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Oct 9, 2009)

> You're thinking of Cass Sunstein, he's Obama's new Regulatory Czar.


 dont get me started on those guys (obama and his dictatorship) can you imagine peta filing a lawsuit against you, on behalf of your tegu because you keep him locked in a cage!!!? YOU VIOLATED HIS" RIGHTS " BY KEEPING HIM IN A CAGE!? animals are considered property by law, and they should remain property. but speaking of abused animals your right. I had a couple die on me when i was a teenager because i didnt take the time to research the animal before i bought it. it does make you wonder, where are all the herps? alot are probably dying in captivity, or people are letting them loose in the U.S.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think as many people are letting them go into the wild as we are led to believe. Just like the map of the proposed migration of burmese pythons out of the Everglades. I mean all the way up the East Coast? I don't think so. In fact I read an article that there is no proof they even came from a purposeful release. Sadly I would say most are dying in captivity. I had a lady come in our store the other week. She had her beardie under a home depot compact fluorescent for the first eight months of its life. Because she said it said UVB on the box. Well it obviously died of MBD. It's so sad. But I think we all have done that at least once. I used to pull blue bellies out of the wild and try to keep them. I wasn't always successful. But it was definitely a learning experience to know what you are doing before you do it.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 9, 2009)

And I would have to agree with you Mike-Zilla on the dictatorship.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Oct 9, 2009)

> Just like the map of the proposed migration of burmese pythons out of the Everglades. I mean all the way up the East Coast?


i think theres no way a burmese could live up the east coast. its too cold in the winter.correct me if im wrong on this, but i dont think they can hybernate and survive cold temperatures.


----------

